# My LDN Journal



## Enigma (Jun 13, 2011)

Wasn't sure where to post this so many people could see it...

I've started low-dose naltrexone to battle the underlying immune issues. The goal is to correct the immune system so the thyroid is more stable, and able to work better on its own. Between doctors trying to lower my thyroid dose for no good reason, and not being able to work a 5 day week in 8 months, I really need to get at the underlying problem so I can be somewhat stable. I'll try to remember to post updates here when I type them.

I hope this helps someone at some point!
Here is more info on LDN for anyone interested: http://www.ldnscience.org/

------------
My goal is to make my life more stable and less of a roller coaster due to my thyroid and antibodies. I don't care if I always have to take thyroid medication, but I can't let the autoimmune problems dictate (and ruin) my life.

I hope this journal helps you to decide the right path to your better life!!

A little background.

I'm a 28 year old female, married, with no kids.

Hypothyroid symptoms in May 2010 (dry skin, hair falling out, severe muscle aches, 40 lbs weight gain, extreme fatigue, depression, headaches, etc.). Diagnosed hypothyroid. TSH was 15.4 (.4 - 4.0) and FT4 almost below range. Started levothyroxine 50mcg. TSH went down to 6.8 6 weeks later. Started 75 mcg levoxyl. Dx'ed Hashimoto's with extremely high antibodies of every kind) in June 2011. Started feeling horrible, as if I always had the flu. Started Armour 90mg and became extremely sick. My lab numbers looked good, but I was a complete mess- GI problems, couldn't sleep more than 3 hours, became allergic to foods and meds that I was never allergic to, extreme mood swings, severe abdominal pain, neurological problems. Lost about 20 lbs, and missed 30 days of work since September. Started back on 75mcg levothyroxine. Have been there since 1st of October (just changed brands, but not dosage). In that time, my TSH has gone from .92 to 4.92 the following week, to one week later 2.5 (had various ER trips) to .54 to 1.24. All on the same dose. I felt ok at .92, horrible at 4.92, functional at 2.5, GREAT at .54, and headed back to bad at 1.24. Convinced my endo to up me to 88mcg. Have felt much better since, but not normal. Last TSH was .2, FT4 1.0, FT3 3.4.

Began a gluten & dairy free diet in July and October, respectively. Began acupuncture on a very regular basis in November. Acupuncturist has been trying to calm the underlying immune activity. Started craniosacral therapy about a month ago.

Here are my antibody labs:

7/2012

TPO 869 (0-9)

11/3/12

TSI 3.7 ( < = 1.7 )

11/21/12

TgAb 433 ( < = 116)

TSI 2.7 ( < = 1.7 )

Week #1 (March 31-April 7th)

Taking
- 1.5mg LDN

- 88mcg Tirosint (levothyroxine gel cap)

- Started hydrocortisone (5mg in AM, 5mg at noon)

- Ambien

- and a few other things

Convinced my doctor to start me at 1.5mg, as per the protocol.

General side effects: First night, was a teeny tiny bit hard to fall asleep, but no problems once I did. Next day, felt a bit buzzed/racy, but didn't interfere with anything. That night was a little more difficult to fall asleep/wind down. Since that night, I have had no problems falling asleep. Dreams have been a bit more intense, but I had dreams as another side effect of a different Rx, so this is not much of a change. Dreams don't tend to be bad, just more vivid. Have been able to control this very successfully with acupuncture. Was hot the first couple of days, now tend to be on the cold side. More hypo symptoms toward the latter half of the week.

Thyroid: Have felt tightening of my thyroid area some days, but this has always been the case for me. Felt a thyroid "dump" one night after being tight - jittery, hot, anxious, etc. But the next day it wore off. Haven't felt daily peaks like in the past.

Overall: Generally feel better. The last week has been much more tolerable than any week I can remember in the past year. I've felt much happier than any time I can remember, and much more optimistic when I wake up in the morning. I've had more patience at work. I've been less achy, or have taken less time to recover when I have been achy. Considering my reactions to most meds (very bad), starting LDN has been uneventful, and overall quite beneficial.

Interesting tidbit: I had my labs drawn on Friday after starting LDN. I wanted to get a baseline so I could see how my antibodies shift during the next several months. Yes, it's not a completely accurate baseline since I had taken LDN for 5 days so far, but it shouldn't make a HUGE difference in my labs. I'll post my last antibody labs and then the results I got today (note there are different ranges as they were taken at different hospitals, but you can still CLEARLY see the comparison).

TSI (Thyroid-stimulating immunoglobulin):

Old: 3.8 and 2.7 (range < = 1.7 )

New: 116% (range < 110% )

TPO (Thyroid Peroxidase Antibody):

Old: 869 (range 0-9)

New: 444 (range 0-9)

TgAb (Thyroglobulin Autoantibody):

Old: 466 (range < = 116)

New: < 20 ( range 0 - 20 , labs are in same measurements, IU/mL)

Whoa! So my body is heading the right direction!! Apparently acupuncture must have helped!!! That's crazy, TgAb gone!!! wooohoo!! Still a ways to go, but at least I'm not going the other way!!

I will try to keep this updated each week. Remind me if I get behind!!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Amazing! Do keep us posted!!!


----------

